# VHS auf den Computer überspielen



## Kyrodust (24. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich weiß nicht, ob das in dieses Forum gehört, aber ich hab da ein kleines Problem: Ich hab von meinem Lehrer das Video von unserer Projektpräsentation bekommen und den Auftrag, es auf DVD zu brennen.

OK ich konnte es überspielen aber dann wurde es durch einen Systemabsturz wieder gelöscht. Jetzt möchte ich das Video erneut überspielen, aber das Programm, dass ich dafür verwendet habe, ist beim System neu aufsetzen verloren gegangen, und es wurde keine Seriennummer mitgeliefert.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Kann mir jemand ein Programm nennen, mit dem ein Video auf VHS auf den PC überspielen kann? Das Programm sollte aber die Schnittstellen ansteuern können, die ich auf dem Bild markiert habe:







Ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie das Programm hieß, dass ich damals verwendet habe, aber ich glaube es hieß "Home Cinema" bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.

Ich bitte dringends um Hilfe

cu LordAlucard


----------



## goela (24. Juni 2004)

Nun, Du kannst Dir VirtualDub downloaden (siehe Thread Videotools). Damit kannst Du über die gezeigten Schnittstellen das Video von der Kamera einlesen.
Vorraussetzung, Du hast auch die Treiber installiert! Müssten ja bei der Karte dabei gewesen sein.

Anleitungen wie man VirtualDub bedienen muss, ist im Internet sicherlich beschrieben. Einfach mal googleln!

Sonst hier nachfragen!


----------



## Kyrodust (24. September 2004)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich dieses Thema 3 Monate später noch mal aufrolle, aber wie bringe ich VirtualDub dazu, diese Schnittstellen anzusteuern. (Wie heißen diese Schnittstellen überhaupt). Ich würde dieses Video gerne als AVI speichern. Danke im Vorraus...

LordAlucard


----------



## profy (29. September 2004)

Bestimmt fehlt nach dem Neuaufsetzten des Rechners die Video Treiber der Grafikkarte(GK). Diese GK muss also ein Video In und Video Out  Anschluss  (ViVo) haben.
Als Programm empfehle ich 	Magix Filme auf CD & DVD 4.0

Es kostet zwar was, ist dafür aber sehr leicht zu bedienen und einfach gehalten.

Filme auf CD & DVD 4.0


----------

